# Midget Powerlifting!!



## deathbypoops (Jan 12, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## Lacey12 (Jan 12, 2009)

lol... good for him!


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 13, 2009)

A pretty strong oompa loompa!


----------



## largepkg (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm jealous. I wish I only had a 6'' travel on squats.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 13, 2009)

largepkg said:


> I'm jealous. I wish I only had a 6'' travel on squats.



so.....you wish you were a midget?


----------



## largepkg (Jan 13, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> so.....you wish you were a midget?



Damn you and your trickery!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 13, 2009)

Love the jump at the end.

I thought they wouldnt be good for this cuz of their bone structure..?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2009)

You'll have to toss me...

Just don't tell the Elf!


----------



## Perdido (Jan 19, 2009)

I've been to meets where couple of the lifters had downs syndrome and also competed in the special olympics, those dudes were awesome to watch and really got the crowd fired up with their antics while lifting a heavy chunk of weight.


----------



## DesertFox (Jan 20, 2009)

awww how cute


----------



## Perdido (Jan 22, 2009)

Another bad ass little guy:
YouTube - Bad ass deadlifting!


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 22, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Another bad ass little guy:
> YouTube - Bad ass deadlifting!



Ah, the planting of the proverbial "look at me daddy complex".


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Another bad ass little guy:
> YouTube - Bad ass deadlifting!



Is it bad to hope he got hurt..?


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 22, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Is it bad to hope he got hurt..?



oh but he used such great form....
how could he?


----------



## Perdido (Jan 22, 2009)

You guys ever get nose bleeds up on those pedestals?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2009)

Not with nose plugs.

Christ man.  Sense of humor, please.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll work on it, thanks.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 24, 2009)

rahaas said:


> You guys ever get nose bleeds up on those pedestals?



no.. i dont use a box when i do deadlifts...


----------

